# My first eggs(O.pumilio "Isla Colon")!!



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Just witnessed my Colons court and lay eggs. An amazing process! I count 8 eggs and hopefully all 8 will make it. I will keep everyone up to date.


----------



## clifford (Oct 17, 2008)

That's awesome. Can't wait to catch this in the act at some point. I've seen courting first hand, but have never actually seen any of mine lay.


----------



## JayMillz (Jun 27, 2012)

8 seems like a lot for 1 female to care for at one time to me. But then again, I've owned exactly zero pumilos in my life haha. How many young have you pumilo owners saw a female care for and successfully morph out at the same time? I have a 1.2 group of imitators that raise their own and I don't think I've ever saw more than 2 tads being raised at a time. I know it's a completely different frog, but just an example from my own experience. Sorry if I'm hijacking, congrats on the eggs! That's always a good feeling!


----------



## pafrogguy (May 8, 2013)

They typically don't transport all of the tads. I have vulture points that raised 4 or 5 at a time but I have never had more than that. Not to say its impossible. But for just a pair, unlikely. However many they transport is great though. Colons are awesome frogs.


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Well we shall see. There's definitely enough spots to deposit tads into. I've read it's between 10-14 days right for them to hatch. Is that right?

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

pafrogguy said:


> They typically don't transport all of the tads. I have vulture points that raised 4 or 5 at a time but I have never had more than that. Not to say its impossible. But for just a pair, unlikely. However many they transport is great though. Colons are awesome frogs.


Ahem... speaking about the pair you got from me? I dont think I have heard of any other pums being such rabbits at breeding like these vulture points are though haha.. The last batch of breeding my vulture points did before I removed them from their huge enclosure I had 4 clutches scattered and I counted 23 tadpoles that were wiggling in jelly... when they were ready to be moved I came home from work and could only see 3 left on the leaves they were laid on.. However! Only 3 froglets came out of that entire batch. So 2-5 would probably be safe to bet on with a pair.. given the female knows what shes doing and is healthy.


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

It's fun watching the male watch guard over his eggs.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Congrats, gorgeous frogs! Put me first on the list if you get healthy froglets. I'd say to expect 2...don't think the female would survive producing feeder eggs for 8 tads. It is really cool to watch courting, egg development, tad deposition, etc...just watched a banded imi froglet crawl oow 5 mins ago...didn't even know there was a tad in there!


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Will do Field. It is too bad we can't self raise obligate tads. From what I see today, it seems all eggs are fertilized and developing well. I am just excited that they finally laid some eggs.


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

I know I try to keep the broms full of water, but how much water should I have in the canisters for them to deposit the tads into?


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Congrats on the eggs! Isn't that a cool thing to watch? It maybe more amazing to watch them do the first transport, seeing the tads get into the parents back....it's incredible!


We've pulled 11 equal aged Pumilio froglets from one tank in the past. This was the largest number that we've ever seen. 

Brad


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Dendrobati said:


> We've pulled 11 equal aged Pumilio froglets from one tank in the past. This was the largest number that we've ever seen.
> 
> Brad


WOW!!! What ratio of adults accomplished that?


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

That normally happens around 10 days after being laid right? I am counting down the days haha.


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

randommind said:


> WOW!!! What ratio of adults accomplished that?


1.3.0


Marta

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Marta, how how do you have the water in your canisters for the tadpoles? When should I expect to have the parents transport the tads?


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

TonyI25 said:


> Marta, how how do you have the water in your canisters for the tadpoles? When should I expect to have the parents transport the tads?


We don't really use film canister for pumilios, mostly bromelaids. 
But, the rare ones we do have some film canisters in, I would say they are less than half full. 

The parents transport the tadpoles between a week / week and a half after the eggs are laid & fertilized. They look really, really small when they transport them the first time. 

Marta


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

I appreciate the help Marta. I am like a little school kid with this haha. It is some very exciting stuff.


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

TonyI25 said:


> I appreciate the help Marta. I am like a little school kid with this haha. It is some very exciting stuff.


You are welcome!

It's very exciting for sure! 

And if you do figure out where they transported the tadpoles to, make sure that if it is film canister and you take it out to check out the tadpoles you put it back exactly where it was. If you don't, they might not feed it anymore.

Keep us posted!

Marta


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Here they are on day 3. What do you guys think so far? Do they look good?


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I use both broms and cans.I try and keep the cans about 3/4 full,but it does get lower from time to time.I've had my pair of bribri raise 4 froglets at one time,but there were many more fertile eggs laid.I like the cans because it's easier to see the tads develop.Another good trick to observe the tads is to get an extendable mirror(it looks like a pen with a small mirror on it that extends to about a foot and a half ) so you don't have to touch the cans.Like Marta said,The can would have to be put back in the same exact spot or they may abandon the tad.


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

oddlot said:


> I use both broms and cans.I try and keep the cans about 3/4 full,but it does get lower from time to time.I've had my pair of bribri raise 4 froglets at one time,but there were many more fertile eggs laid.I like the cans because it's easier to see the tads develop.Another good trick to observe the tads is to get an extendable mirror(it looks like a pen with a small mirror on it that extends to about a foot and a half ) so you don't have to touch the cans.Like Marta said,The can would have to be put back in the same exact spot or they may abandon the tad.


Do you think Walmart would have one of those? I know what you are talking about, I just can't think about what store would carry them. Would stupid fruit flies crawling in and dying in the cans bother the tads?


----------



## Frog pool13 (Oct 30, 2013)

Add me to the list for some healthy froglets good luck!


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Frog pool13 said:


> Add me to the list for some healthy froglets good luck!


Will do. They are a beautiful and bold frog. I am glad I got them. Let's keep our fingers crossed for good amount of healthy froglets!


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I would think you could get it at an auto parts store.I got mine from the flea market. I wouldn't worry about the flies.Most tads will eat them.I'm not sure about pumilio,but they seem to disappear over time and I've never had an issue with any of my pumilio and dead flies.That and flies fall into the broms as well,with no ill affect.


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

oddlot said:


> I would think you could get it at an auto parts store.I got mine from the flea market. I wouldn't worry about the flies.Most tads will eat them.I'm not sure about pumilio,but they seem to disappear over time and I've never had an issue with any of my pumilio and dead flies.That and flies fall into the broms as well,with no ill affect.


Ok thanks. Just wasn't sure about the quality of the water. I know the Nitrates would go up with dying creatures in them. Didn't know if that affected the tads or not.


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

On day 6 we have some tadpoles forming. Down to 7 of them. Looks like they removed one of the eggs. Looking healthy to me.


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

I bought a "dental Hygeine kit" from Walmart. It included 3 tools; one with an angled mirror, one that is a dental explorer, and one that I use to break away bad eggs away from the good. I use all 3 almost every day


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Well I just saw today that my pair laid another set of eggs(7). My first set are still developing and I would say maybe another day or two before being transferred. I was wondering if they will still transfer and take care of the first set of eggs they laid? Anyone have any advice on this?


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Here we are at day 10. We have 6 tads coming close to the day of transfer. This is very interesting!


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

They look great! It will still be a few days before they transport. You can still see the white egg in most of these. That will be mostly to fully gone before they transport. Most of the time that is fully gone for a day or two before they transport. They should look like a tadpole in a ball of jelly when its time for them to be moved.

Keep up the pictures! 

Brad

Sent from my XT1055 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

I've been keeping an eye on this tank and it is as if the male is going around testing all the water spots. I wonder if this is what actually is happening and they can tell if a water spot wouldn't be good enough for the tads? This is a great learning experience!!


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Well only 3 tads are left. I can't seem to find out where they trasported them to but I am sure they hid them well. They aren't in any of the cans I put in there.


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Well all the tads have been transferred. I am not sure where to but they are no longer where they were laid. I guess I just have to wait til I see some froglets. It sucks b/c I was hoping to watch them morph.


----------



## JayMillz (Jun 27, 2012)

When your male calls for the female to lay feeder eggs, spy on him and see where he's calling from Sometimes you can catch a glimpse of their silhouettes too if they are in a brom axle when the room is dark, you shine a flashlight from the bottom, kind of like candling an egg. I usually do any egg hunting or snooping around in the dark with a flashlight to help me spot things better.


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

JayMillz said:


> When your male calls for the female to lay feeder eggs, spy on him and see where he's calling from Sometimes you can catch a glimpse of their silhouettes too if they are in a brom axle when the room is dark, you shine a flashlight from the bottom, kind of like candling an egg. I usually do any egg hunting or snooping around in the dark with a flashlight to help me spot things better.


Thanks Jay. I might have to give that a try. Sounds like fun haha.


----------



## Orlandoflor (Sep 27, 2013)

thats awesome. i cant wait until i have some. so have you found any tadpoles yet?


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

I haven't found any but I have a good idea they are in this big bromeliad I have in there. I saw the female go down into different axils as if to feed the tads. I just cant wait to see the froglets.


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

any pictures or updates on the tads?


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

So far the parents hid them well in the bromeliads. Haven't gotten any pics. Its killing me to not seeing them. Will update when I see them. 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

It is coming up on 3 weeks from the day they transferred the tads. Does anyone have an idea how long it'll be til the froglets come out? I am hoping they haven't died. It seems the mother frog is still going into the bromeliad and dropping off eggs to feed. They are just in a place in the viv that I can't stick my head in and have a look around.


----------



## Orlandoflor (Sep 27, 2013)

i hear it is about 2 months but i don't know as i never had tads yet. lol i also have female that is very active and going t o brom to brom but i still don't see anything. why don't you try a mirror or something


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Im learning here,lol.. Soon to be in your situation..


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Stay patient it will be 2-3 months...


----------



## DRMNBIG (Dec 16, 2012)

Stay patient, it will take 70+ days till they crawl out. The best advice would be to not disturb them and let them do there thing. Great thread btw,love the enthusiasm!


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks guys. Yea I saw a thread on Dartden a person took day by day pics from day one til it had no tail of a ranitomeya species. It took 61 days. Right now I'm on day 32. I'm about to start another thread latter today of my vabzos. They laid eggs overnight. 3 so far. I think there might be more. I believe the male that was calling courted with two females. One laid on a brom another I believe in the leaf litter. Just haven't had time before leaving for work to inspect. Ill post after I get home. 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Well my colons laid 5 more eggs the other day. I am not sure if that is a good sign or bad for the ones that are already tads. It really sucks I can't see them to know if they are still alive or not.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

TonyI25 said:


> Well my colons laid 5 more eggs the other day. I am not sure if that is a good sign or bad for the ones that are already tads. It really sucks I can't see them to know if they are still alive or not.


Don't get worried dude, if they're laying eggs its only a matter of time. One day you'll be misting and see something little move and it will be a froglet.


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Coming up on day 60. I am starting to think they didn't make it. I haven't seen any movement in any of the broms and don't see them in the cups. I am not sure where else they would have put the tads. I will keep my fingers crossed that maybe they hid them somewhere I would not think to look.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Well, they may have made it, but if you've been in there messing around you can throw them off their routine too. Hopefully you see some froglets soon.


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Tony another little thing to look out for if you can see the water surface of axils,but not inside are little bubbles around the edge of the water,it almost always means there is a tadpole there in residence. Good luck with your Colons,one of my favourite pums. Try to be patient,it will come,sometimes oophaga do take a few stabs at this before getting it right,but they usually get things sorted,at least that's what we have seen anyway

Take care

Stu


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks Stu. I don't see any and they just laid more eggs. SO I am thinking they didn't keep feeding them once transferred them. So let's hope they fully take care of this batch.


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

TonyI25 said:


> Thanks Stu. I don't see any and they just laid more eggs. SO I am thinking they didn't keep feeding them once transferred them. So let's hope they fully take care of this batch.


Tony we have at least 2 female oophaga that perfectly predict hatch ,they lay just before the tads come ootw. the tads come out and almost to the day mum can be seen carrying the new batch. So I still think there is hope. Working off that hope,which I tend to do,just make sure there is plenty of small micro fauna in viv. It is very possible they could be avoiding you at this early stage,but are there,or will be very soon. So I always tend to work on the premise that they are and make sure grub is easily available,just in case. Let's face it they are tiny and so easily overlooked,even when one stares in viv for ages,one doesn't always see tiny baby pums,it's the way of it I think,they are just plain sneaky!! 

Stu


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Does anybody have any pics of newly out of the water pumilio babies? I was just wondering how small we are talking about to compare to.


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Well still no sight of the colon froglets but I did find a salt creek froglet. Didn't even know these guys had laid eggs. Sneaky frogs haha!


----------

